# Sharing Problems



## farlex85 (Jun 11, 2009)

So I recently set-up a wireless network and am now trying to set up sharing and am running into some difficulty. I have 2 computers (well 3 but first I'm trying these) PC1 has a printer attached to it and I'm attempting to connect w/ PC2. Both using Windows Vista, both have Network Discovery and printer sharing turned on, both have exceptions in their firewalls for file sharing and both can see each other in the network. From PC1 I can access PC2, but for some reason every time I try to access PC1 from PC2 I get this error message: 







I've set up static IP's on both as well to eliminate the possibility of changing IPs, I've also changed the name of PC1 a few times to make sure it shows up correctly on PC2. Pinging from PC2 to PC1 fails, so I'm not getting a response from PC1, but I can't figure out why. They are both fully connected and like I said PC1 can use PC2 it just won't work the other way around. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 11, 2009)

I was hoping this would be a relatively simple thing I was missing somewhere. C'mon techies, power me up.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 12, 2009)

control panel-printers-right click your printer-sharing-check enable"render print jobs on client computer-
What firewall and antiviral are you useing just in case it gets more complicated


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 12, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> control panel-printers-right click your printer-sharing-check enable"render print jobs on client computer-
> What firewall and antiviral are you useing just in case it gets more complicated



Thanks for the suggestion, that menu is new to me, but no they're both checked. The problem isn't just the printing, I can't access PC1 at all. I should at least be able to get into shared files or devices but I just always get that error. 

Windows Firewall and avast on both. I've disabled both on both computers temporarily to no avail. The problem seemingly lies elsewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 12, 2009)

Is the computer connected to the printer also connected to the router via Cat5 wire?


----------



## Akumos (Jun 12, 2009)

Beats me. I'm looking forward to see the results.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 12, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Is the computer connected to the printer also connected to the router via Cat5 wire?



S'pose I should have clarified that. PC1 is hooked up via ethernet to the router, and USB to the printer. PC2 is wirelessly connected to the network.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 12, 2009)

And you have your printer set as default and not Microsoft xms writer


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 12, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> And you have your printer set as default and not Microsoft xms writer



Yes the printer isn't really the problem, although that is my ultimate goal. The problem is that I can't access the computer at all, printer, media files, nothing at all. Both can see each other, PC1 can access PC2 (and the printers and such that go with it), but PC2 can't access PC1. It won't ping so something is preventing the connection and I can figure out what it is. 

Also the wireless is WPA2 encrypted and mac address filtering is enabled, I've tried disabling the mac filtering I'll try the WPA in the morning, I'll be pissed if that's causing the problem though. Oh and the router is a Belkin extended G: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8993878&st=belkin+wireless+router&lp=5&type=product&cp=1&id=1218007084433


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

windows 7 RC1 has serious issues with file sharing. i had to format and update to 7127 to get file sharing to work. thats going by your specs mentioning 7.

Do you have password protected sharing on or off?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sounds like a service hang on im looking for a failed service that might be the cause


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> windows 7 RC1 has serious issues with file sharing. i had to format and update to 7127 to get file sharing to work. thats going by your specs mentioning 7.
> 
> Do you have password protected sharing on or off?



I haven't even tried w/ 7 yet, I'll try that tomorrow too. I figured I'd start nice and simple w/ the same OS . This is Vista w/ both. Password sharing is off.



jmcslob said:


> Sounds like a service hang on im looking for a failed service that might be the cause



This shouldn't have anything to do w/ my ISP. Even if I don't have service, I should be able to ping another comp in my network.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

ah, he means a windows service. nothing to do with your internet.

My advice: find all the settings on the machine that can be accessed, and set the 'bad' machine to use those settings.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ah, he means a windows service. nothing to do with your internet.



Ah ok, yeah that was my first place to look as well. I scoured around activating services left and right to see if that was the problem. It still might be, but I believe I've activated damn near everything at this point. Started the networking ones manually. Made sure both computers had identical service configs. That does seem like a likely cause though, so I'll scour that again I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just curious but have you tried,connecting through Media Center


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 12, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Just curious but have you tried,connecting through Media Center



I haven't, in what way?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 12, 2009)

Try setting up  Media sharing,just to see if they can find one another, have you ever Dismissed (a balloon in the bottom right) a network connection between computers on your network?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 12, 2009)

Setup a password for the account (system sharing files), then go to "Computer" and share whatever files or folder you like. This works for both Vista and Win7


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 12, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Try setting up  Media sharing,just to see if they can find one another, have you ever Dismissed (a balloon in the bottom right) a network connection between computers on your network?



Just tried and no other comp is found. When initially telling PC2 (the "bad" one) to share it's music library a unknown device came up asking if I wanted to share with it. I went ahead and tried both ways yes and no, neither working for PC1. 



CrackerJack said:


> Setup a password for the account (system sharing files), then go to "Computer" and share whatever files or folder you like. This works for both Vista and Win7



I suppose I can try that method too. Again I doubt that will resolve the issue as I can't even ping the other comp, hence sharing folders will do me little good. Successful ping then I can move to that.


Thanks for the advice so far guys, I'm hitting the hay but I will tinker with MCE and the services again tomorrow.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

CrackerJack said:


> Setup a password for the account (system sharing files), then go to "Computer" and share whatever files or folder you like. This works for both Vista and Win7



if you have an identical user name and password on the machine, you can access the files.

This is useless if other user accounts, or other peoples PC's are involved and as such may not solve his problem.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if you have an identical user name and password on the machine, you can access the files.
> 
> This is useless if other user accounts, or other peoples PC's are involved and as such may not solve his problem.



I've done it with and without identical user name and passwords. If you just setup the sharing rig.

Sharing Computer
Account Name "Farlex"
Password "TPU Rules"

All of computers on network
When the username and password promts comes up, you just type in the Sharing Computer info. I've done this serveral times, it should work. I've share to and from Vista,Win7 and WindowsXP. XP of coarse is alot easier to share then Vista or Win7.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

well that requires password protected sharing to be on, which doesnt allow guest access - again, this may or may not suit his requirements.

I know in my case i have two housemates, so i NEED guest access working without the need for logins.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 12, 2009)

k

Make sure both/all machines are in the same workgroup

info


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe try WEP 128 security encryption just make a simple key like 1q2q3q4q5q6q7q8q9q0qffffff, Ok do you have a tuner card installed in the bad pc


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 13, 2009)

CrackerJack said:


> k
> 
> Make sure both/all machines are in the same workgroup
> 
> info



They are all in the same workgroup. I have followed that guide before as well.



jmcslob said:


> Maybe try WEP 128 security encryption just make a simple key like 1q2q3q4q5q6q7q8q9q0qffffff, Ok do you have a tuner card installed in the bad pc



Tried turning encryption off altogether and still no go. Media Center doesn't work either (again, there is no connection, I can't ping it). No I don't have a tuner card. 

I'm pretty much about ready to give up, it isn't that important anyway, it just should be so simple but something is messing me up and I can't figure what. I think it's gotta be a service, but I've checked and double checked and they are the same on both.


----------



## roque66 (Jun 14, 2009)

did you check if both cards have the file sharing and printers installed?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2009)

roque66 said:


> did you check if both cards have the file sharing and printers installed?
> 
> http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr60/carganisso/Untitled-10.jpg



Yep their both checkmarked.


----------



## roque66 (Jun 15, 2009)

weird


----------

